# Food question



## jad (Jul 16, 2010)

I'd been feeding my fish the same food for a few years ( Hikari Cichlid Gold) and for some reason ( I think it was because it was on sale) I wanted to try something else. Hay maybe a little variety would make them happy....... 
I picked up some (Topfin Cichlid Pellets) and it seems they don't like it as much? they eat the pellets the same as they did the Gold but they then spit allot back out. They never did that with the gold?
I thought maybe they just needed to get used to it and after a few weeks it is the same thing? As an experiment I missed a few days of feeding and then when I fed them I did not see anything being rejected, I guess what your hungry you will eat anything.
Just curious if other seen the same if the changed foods? Or do most just stick with the same product.

Thanks in advance


----------



## cindylou (Oct 22, 2008)

Same opcorn: (New Life Spectrum Pellets) :fish: :fish:


----------

